# Native Wildlife in your backyard.



## Jason.s (Aug 10, 2012)

What sort of native wildlife do you have in your backyard love to see pics and any ideas to bring them in.


----------



## longqi (Aug 10, 2012)

easiest way is to grow native cover and food plants and make your yard cat proof


----------



## Jason.s (Aug 10, 2012)

Got all that just cant keep the cats out lol.

I got a big bird bath out the front and the cats hide under it in the plants and then pounce on them might have to plant something thorny under it.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 10, 2012)

My backyard isn't very exciting, few skinks and marbled geckos.
I think this one is a weasel skink?


----------



## Manda1032 (Aug 10, 2012)

I have tonnes, will see if I can find some pics. some like the fairy wrens are hard to photograph cause they don't sit still

I will try to find more


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Aug 10, 2012)

will add lizard photos again :|


----------



## Manda1032 (Aug 10, 2012)

some more pics


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Aug 10, 2012)

will try to add these photos again too


----------



## Wild~Touch (Aug 10, 2012)

Recently had a big RBB basking but it vanished before I found the camera 

We have blindsnakes in the compost and lots of yellow faced whipsnakes cruising through once the weather warms up

Green Tree Frogs, fallax and this gorgeous guy


----------



## Manda1032 (Aug 10, 2012)

and more, that's it for now. I have jobs to do lol


----------



## saratoga (Aug 10, 2012)

Some very lucky people here!


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Aug 10, 2012)

*Insects*

Creatures I have photographed starting with 'Blue'

Insects I have photographed in my backyard...


----------



## Nighthawk (Aug 10, 2012)

well worth the wait MrsDragonLady - stunning photos!


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Aug 10, 2012)

*skinks battling*



Nighthawk said:


> well worth the wait MrsDragonLady - stunning photos!



Thanks - been a while since I have added photos and not getting it right! Just realised I haven't put the skinks back on yet :|

Found these skinks battling...


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 10, 2012)

We have heaps of wildlife coming into our yard after we redesigned it to make it more wildlife friendly.Here's some pics but there are many more species to date.


----------



## PythonLegs (Aug 10, 2012)

Gah...all I get are hare krishnas.


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Aug 10, 2012)

Government issues licences to kill wombats, wallabies, kookaburras, swans, emus and parrots | News.com.au

So hard to believe!!! What is happening to our country???
Good thing these animals and birds haven't decided to kill us because our numbers are too great!!!
Best to get out there and take your photos of our wildlife while it is still there...


----------



## zulu (Aug 10, 2012)

At Mt Druitt we get really good looking ants and Indian Mynors, not native but give me a break its all i got


----------



## -Peter (Aug 10, 2012)

Not true Zulu, we pick up all sorts of native wildlife in Mt Druitt, probably one of the most diverse habitats in Australia.


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 10, 2012)

I've got foxes, cats, Indian Mynas and the occasional rabbit!


----------



## saratoga (Aug 10, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> I've got foxes, cats, Indian Mynas and the occasional rabbit!



Rabbits and foxes as well!...am feeling really left out now!


----------



## sarah_m (Aug 10, 2012)

Manda, I want to come and live with you!!!! Love the picture of the frog on the lime, sooooo cute!


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 10, 2012)

Hang on, I did find this little guy out feeding under the light on the front of my house. He's probably been eaten by a cat by now though


----------



## Umbral (Aug 10, 2012)

Lots of parrots here... Oh and some feral family moved in across the road.


----------



## fourexes (Aug 10, 2012)

black & white cockatoo, rosella, rainbow lorikeet, finches, king parrot, owls, all sorts of water foul, hawks, ducks, chooks, the area is a bit of a bird sanctuary really, though not all are native, and the chooks are mine 

also get rabbits, hares, foxes, possums ring & brush, used to get bandicoots years ago but I think the cats have got them  had black snakes, one beautiful diamond, green tree frogs, once had a long necked turtle call our pond home for a while, many many skinks, too many kangaroos and wallabies, native mice.... 
I recently got a digi slr, I will have to learn how to use it before I post up with some of those pics though! hehe


----------



## Jason.s (Aug 11, 2012)

Very nice pics all,  whats common in one place is realy special in another, there are some realy nice animals out there.


----------



## Hannahmania (Aug 11, 2012)

For anyone in my area, my daughter is at greensborough primary, and earlier this year they had a visit from a wild roo!

I live in a fairly suburban area. There is a mob of roos that lives a few k's from here, but to get to my daughters school this roo would have needed to get past a main road and a train line. Her school has high fences all the way around, and is on the corner of two other main roads, opposite a big shopping centre. Really not a place you expect to see a kangaroo!

The kids were stuck inside for about 3 hours while the rescue people came to collect it. 

Other than that we have standard suburban stuff. Brushtails and ringtails, cockies, galahs, the occasional blue tongue and snake. I have a beautiful flowering gum out the front that is full of rainbow and musk lorikeets. If I didn't love them so much the noise would drive me insane! There is also an owl that lives near here, but I don't know what type. Makes a racket, though. Oh, and lots of bats. I think they are native?

We get a few foxes here too, unfortunately. I went for a walk the other night, and heard the tap, tap, tap of what I though was a dog, and was dreading having to deal with being followed by someone's escaped pooch at 1am... Only to see a fox wandering up the street.


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 11, 2012)

I cannot believe my eyes...
You're all so fortunate. 

I'd be lucky if I get a noisy crow let along a single Reptil!!!

And I'd kill for a green tree frog


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Manda1032 (Aug 11, 2012)

in summer you can all come herping. I would type up a list of what we have seen but it would be sooo long. This is the best place I have lived ever. Blind snakes, legless lizards of many species but I cried when I saw my first bandi bandi, it slithered passed my foot. I didn't want to touch it it was so tiny, the length of my size 7 foot!
Last weekend was spectacular tho and if anyone knows someone who studies echidna behaviour I'd love to know their thoughts cause at one time there were at least 5 adult echidna in the back yard. The folks got pics of 2 (had to go back for camera) but they wondered what all the noise was!


----------



## zulu (Aug 11, 2012)

-Peter said:


> Not true Zulu, we pick up all sorts of native wildlife in Mt Druitt, probably one of the most diverse habitats in Australia.



True but not in my backyard Peter


----------



## jedi_339 (Aug 11, 2012)

Manda1032 said:


> Last weekend was spectacular tho and if anyone knows someone who studies echidna behaviour I'd love to know their thoughts cause at one time there were at least 5 adult echidna in the back yard. The folks got pics of 2 (had to go back for camera) but they wondered what all the noise was!



Could it have been a breeding train of echidna?

Often times during the breeding season (June to September) a female is pursued by numerous males in a train like procession.

Last I heard a few years ago not much is actually known about their breeding habits other then from little 'ejac' at CWS


----------



## RobynTRR (Aug 11, 2012)

Some great pics in there!


----------



## Jason.s (Aug 11, 2012)

Manda1032 you have some nice animals out there, i used to go there once a year for the dart comp. it's a nice town, here's a pic i took of a Bandi Bandi in my back yard i have a bush across the road, some times in the early morning we get kangaroos on the front lawn never taken any photos of them though.





One of a carpet trying to get the sun in my mini beach garden i made.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Aug 11, 2012)

I dont have any pics but I get frequent visitors through - 2 RBB's and 1 Diamond that comes through, 2 eastern beardies, however havnt seen the older one for a while 
Many birds, one of my favourites - Red Tailed Black Cockatoo's, Whip Birds and the Willie Wagtail
Many insects, orb weaver spiders, huntsman and the occasional centipede.
Kangaroos, Koala, Echidna, pheasants, smaller mammals/marsupials like a numbat looking thing, possums, etc.


----------



## Jason.s (Aug 11, 2012)

Wait till there all there at once Blackhead then enclose it all you'll have a zoo lol, verry lucky.


----------



## Manda1032 (Aug 12, 2012)

That's what we thought and wanted to confirm! Like the whale run lol


----------



## Albino93 (Aug 12, 2012)

The first 2 pics are from today, not sure if they work or not, ill have to get some more when the weather is actually nice.

View attachment 262236
View attachment 262239






is that last pic a baby wolfspider? cause thats what it looks like.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Aug 12, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> Wait till there all there at once Blackhead then enclose it all you'll have a zoo lol, verry lucky.



Ha ha true, Dont particularly want to see the blood shed, we had a sea eagle this morning, was a rare treat 



Albino93 said:


> The first 2 pics are from today, not sure if they work or not, ill have to get some more when the weather is actually nice.
> 
> View attachment 262236
> View attachment 262239
> ...



Looks like a wolfy to me, Very nice pattern coming through, I love wolf spiders because they vary so much but always have the same cute face


----------



## Robynne (Aug 13, 2012)

View attachment 262321
View attachment 262320
any idea what kind of frog this is, is it a toad


----------



## Albino93 (Aug 13, 2012)

BlackHeaded92 said:


> Ha ha true, Dont particularly want to see the blood shed, we had a sea eagle this morning, was a rare treat
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a wolfy to me, Very nice pattern coming through, I love wolf spiders because they vary so much but always have the same cute face



yeh looks almost the same as the adult wolfspider on the left, haha first time ive ever heard someone say a spider has a cute face but i do agree, they are pretty.

Took a couple more pics today, im slowly getting pics of all the animals that get in my backyard. (theres way more, they just dont wanna show up when ive got the camera out lol). Ive never seen a crested pigeon so light in colour before like this one.





oh and Robynne, the photo's didnt work, they should work if u go advance


----------



## Robynne (Aug 13, 2012)

*frog ID*


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 13, 2012)

Well we live on the top floor of an apartment block in the main street of Darwin. So most of our wildlife is drunken Irish backpackers.

But we have a big balcony overlooking a remnant of Darwin forest so we get plenty of visitors. A huge Cuban Royal Palm reaches the top of the building and is a convenient roost. And 2 foot flower spikes bring in all sorts.

1. Collared Sparrowhawk 2. wee mantid. 3.Steg lives here but the hopper is a visitor. 4. This dusky honeyeater admires/ fights with itself every morning & evening. 5. Micro and Macro bats are regulars.
6. Imperial Pidgeon 7. Cocky announces himself and happily accepts a piece of bread. 8. White gaped Honeteater, these ****ty mob try to attack the snakes and come up to the glass to flap and screech.












One day I'll leave the door open. Things could get interesting 





Even though we are in the middle of town there is plenty to see. We counted 250+ bird species in the Gully below us and facing east/west we get the sunrise and the sunset.








I've posted some of these before but it is my backyard!


----------



## grizz (Aug 13, 2012)

*My Place*

My neighbours!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 13, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> Gah...all I get are hare krishnas.



at least you can (legally) shoot them as they are feral pests



zulu said:


> At Mt Druitt we get really good looking ants and Indian Mynors, not native but give me a break its all i got



nah don't forget the bogan,plenty of them


----------



## pretzels (Aug 13, 2012)

iv had a few blueys and ( from memory) a water dragon in the yard/house but thats about it. my dogs have scared everything interesting away :/ theres a whole heap of roos up the road at the local uni but their not very sociable haha. i was recently informed however that there are some rather nice RBB's in my area...i highly doubt ill go looking for them haha


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 13, 2012)

apart from the mongrel mynas,starlings and feral cats,we also get a few masked lapwings,eastern rosellas,currawongs & magpies but my favourites are the satin bower bird and willy wagtail,sorry no pics


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Aug 13, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> yeh looks almost the same as the adult wolfspider on the left, haha first time ive ever heard someone say a spider has a cute face but i do agree, they are pretty.
> 
> Took a couple more pics today, im slowly getting pics of all the animals that get in my backyard. (theres way more, they just dont wanna show up when ive got the camera out lol). Ive never seen a crested pigeon so light in colour before like this one.
> 
> ...



Ha ha yeah, Im weird like that, got to love the Spideys 

Also love the pic of the pigeon and myna


----------



## shell477 (Aug 13, 2012)

dragonlover1 said:


> apart from the mongrel mynas,starlings and feral cats,we also get a few masked lapwings,eastern rosellas,currawongs & magpies but my favourites are the satin bower bird and willy wagtail,sorry no pics



Birds are my absolute favourite animals in the world, but masked lapwings can just go die (or live somewhere not within a 20km radius of my home).... along with guinea fowl...

lol


----------



## Albino93 (Aug 14, 2012)

thanks blackheaded92
shell477 lol i like ur choice of words, and i totally agree with u, there swooping is insane


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 14, 2012)

*A visitor that came and ate my kids rabbit*

This nice looking snake came and ate my kids rabbit and scared one guinea pig to death and left the other curled up in the corner shaking.


----------



## shell477 (Aug 14, 2012)

Lovely looking snake...


----------



## Manda1032 (Aug 14, 2012)

you sure it didn't kill the pig too? thats a nasty suprise. I know I have a carpet problem here so everything possible is covered in mouse wire


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 14, 2012)

Manda1032 said:


> you sure it didn't kill the pig too? thats a nasty suprise. I know I have a carpet problem here so everything possible is covered in mouse wire




Quite possible but my reasoning was if it killed it why not eat it and pigs can easily die from fright but like I said it is possible. I was glad that I was the one to find it and not my kids.


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 14, 2012)

andynic07 said:


> ...if it killed it why not eat it...



She's either too full or pig was to big?
(Most likely, didn't kill pig at all?)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason.s (Aug 15, 2012)

This one not in my back yard, but a frends that was saved from a cat, very nice Yellow-Faced Whip Snake.











It got a couple of scratches but it's ok.


----------



## andynic07 (Aug 15, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> This one not in my back yard, but a frends that was saved from a cat, very nice Yellow-Faced Whip Snake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My dad gets a lot of these snakes at his house.


----------



## Chanzey (Aug 15, 2012)

Got atleast 1 resident Lesser Black Whip Snake that i see every couple of weeks or so, plus a few smaller and bigger ones I've ran into at home, carpets, heaps of frogs,

Just a few of many photos of whats come through in the last few months..lots of lorikeets hang around our house aswell.


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Aug 30, 2012)

ooops!!! did it wrong - again 

ooops!!! did it wrong - again 

- - - Updated - - -



Nighthawk said:


> well worth the wait MrsDragonLady - stunning photos!





Thanks Nighthawk - it amazes me when I find so much wildlife in my backyard that until recently I didn't realise was even there...
Love these digital cameras - they allow me to click off as many photos of whatever takes my fancy 

ooops!!! did it wrong - again 

ooops!!! did it wrong - again 

- - - Updated - - -



Nighthawk said:


> well worth the wait MrsDragonLady - stunning photos!





Thanks Nighthawk - it amazes me when I find so much wildlife in my backyard that until recently I didn't realise was even there...
Love these digital cameras - they allow me to click off as many photos of whatever takes my fancy 

- - - Updated - - -

Reptiles, some of them, seen in our backyard...

ooops!!! did it wrong - again 

ooops!!! did it wrong - again 

- - - Updated - - -



Nighthawk said:


> well worth the wait MrsDragonLady - stunning photos!





Thanks Nighthawk - it amazes me when I find so much wildlife in my backyard that until recently I didn't realise was even there...
Love these digital cameras - they allow me to click off as many photos of whatever takes my fancy 

ooops!!! did it wrong - again 

ooops!!! did it wrong - again 

- - - Updated - - -



Nighthawk said:


> well worth the wait MrsDragonLady - stunning photos!





Thanks Nighthawk - it amazes me when I find so much wildlife in my backyard that until recently I didn't realise was even there...
Love these digital cameras - they allow me to click off as many photos of whatever takes my fancy 

- - - Updated - - -

Reptiles, some of them, seen in our backyard...

- - - Updated - - -

Okay - I am doing something WRONG and my replies, comments and photos keep coming up in the same comment box and even repeat themselves ?  ? :shock: ? :cry: ?

ooops!!! did it wrong - again 

ooops!!! did it wrong - again 

- - - Updated - - -



Nighthawk said:


> well worth the wait MrsDragonLady - stunning photos!





Thanks Nighthawk - it amazes me when I find so much wildlife in my backyard that until recently I didn't realise was even there...
Love these digital cameras - they allow me to click off as many photos of whatever takes my fancy 

ooops!!! did it wrong - again 

ooops!!! did it wrong - again 

- - - Updated - - -



Nighthawk said:


> well worth the wait MrsDragonLady - stunning photos!





Thanks Nighthawk - it amazes me when I find so much wildlife in my backyard that until recently I didn't realise was even there...
Love these digital cameras - they allow me to click off as many photos of whatever takes my fancy 

- - - Updated - - -

Reptiles, some of them, seen in our backyard...

ooops!!! did it wrong - again 

ooops!!! did it wrong - again 

- - - Updated - - -



Nighthawk said:


> well worth the wait MrsDragonLady - stunning photos!





Thanks Nighthawk - it amazes me when I find so much wildlife in my backyard that until recently I didn't realise was even there...
Love these digital cameras - they allow me to click off as many photos of whatever takes my fancy 

ooops!!! did it wrong - again 

ooops!!! did it wrong - again 

- - - Updated - - -



Nighthawk said:


> well worth the wait MrsDragonLady - stunning photos!





Thanks Nighthawk - it amazes me when I find so much wildlife in my backyard that until recently I didn't realise was even there...
Love these digital cameras - they allow me to click off as many photos of whatever takes my fancy 

- - - Updated - - -

Reptiles, some of them, seen in our backyard...

- - - Updated - - -

Okay - I am doing something WRONG and my replies, comments and photos keep coming up in the same comment box and even repeat themselves ?  ? :shock: ? :cry: ?

- - - Updated - - -


some of the frogs I have seen here...


----------



## icedmice (Sep 11, 2012)

Fantastic photography!

What I notice is often taken for granted is that some of the more frequent backyard visitors although easy to see can be just as challenging to photograph nicely as the less frequent guests. 
I often find myself grumbling that they have moved and blurred the photo or run off before the camera had a chance to focus. I suppose the challenge makes it more fun  . 
So anybody that's shown photos that don't look as dodgy as shot of Bigfoot should give themselves a pat on the back. Thanks for sharing .

I think it's awesome people have taken the time to notice almost every type of backyard wildlife imaginable!


----------

